# Todays Barn Find ~ Hawthorne, what??



## Yaquina143 (Feb 7, 2008)

Guys,

     Here is a bike I picked up today. Seems to be pretty complete. At first I thought it was covered in rust but once I saw it in better light it appears that the paint is brown and looks to be original. There is 'some' rust but nothing a good cleaning won't take care of.

     I know it looks rough, but this is exactly as found, I haven't even begun the cleaning process yet. After an examination, it really looks like there is a pretty nice bike under all of that grime, but the question remains...

Which model of Hawthorne Bike is this? How old is it and how much is it worth?

Thoughts?


----------



## J.E (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW nice Score.Would love to come over and see it in Person.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cleveland welding made bike*

Cleveland welding made bike. Prolly in the 1941 range. 200 to 300 dollar range. Marc


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 8, 2008)

I know you don't really like that color and don't really need any more bikes so go ahead and sell it to me for $5 and fugitaboutit.


----------



## Yaquina143 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I am certainly open to offers on it. I am going to start cleaning it up in the next day or so and the cleaner it gets, the higher the price goes.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought you were "sick as a dog", you were not sick, you were too busy shopping in old barns. I think you should strap my rack to it and ship both to me asap...


----------



## Yaquina143 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still sick, but when a little old man says "Hey, I got this old bike sitting in the barn, you want it?", any one of us would down a handful of cold pills and head out the door.  

I think I am going to take her apart, clean her up, take out the few tiny dents here and here and put her back together and then she is hitting the market. Anyone care to throw out an offer before I start racking my knuckes?


----------



## J.E (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dana.I'm interested in it if you decide to sell.I'm going over to Diana's to pick up the 1936 Shelby airflo I bought from her and would be interested in swinging by to take a look. Justin justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## Yaquina143 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am going to clean it up first and I want to research a bit about value before offering her up.


----------



## J.E (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

*1939-41*

I don't think there is a model for it...Just a Monkey Wards bike It does have a frame made by Elgin and a tank like a 41 Rollfast I have one similar Elgins built frames for Columbia Rollfast Monark as well... It is a strange combo of a bike it would be almost a myth if it were not for the OG paint!!!

Why don't you keep it... The only way to get more money for it is to part it out on the bay THAT WOULD BE A CRIME!!! 

J-Me


----------

